
From Atoms To Bits, Physics Shows Entropy As The Root Of Intelligence - akosner
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2013/04/21/from-atoms-to-bits-physics-shows-entropy-as-the-root-of-intelligence/
======
irickt
Previously, <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5579047>

